# Caring for Pups



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Due to an unplanned pregnancy, my GSP is going to be having puppies in about a week (could there be a worse time?). I've purchased and raised several pups, so I feel pretty comfortable generally with what to do. However, I've never been involved in the birth or first few weeks part of it.

Any advice or suggestions? She's normally an outside dog, but I think I should bring her inside to make sure the pups are warm enough. How long after the birth should I wait before hunting her again? I'd love to hear from any of you breeders out there.

On the bright side, these should be some great pups. The mother is a papered GSP that has proven to be an excellent hunter with a wonderful disposition and a natural retrieve. The father is a year-old cross between a GSP and a lab, and he is showing some great potential in his first fall of hunting. I think he may have an even better nose than the mother and also has a natural point and a natural retrieve.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

What are you wanting for the pups?$?


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, we need to make sure they get here OK first and see what we end up with, but I was thinking of asking $200 for them. I'm probably going to keep one for myself.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Speaking of getting them here OK, somebody must have some experience and wisdom they can pass along. Anyone?


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

All I can say is watch her. My ex-wife bred her Australian Shepard and she decided to have two in the middle of the bed. It was my first time as well and she pretty much did everything on her own. The first two were out, clean, and crawling around when i found her. Moved her and them to the birthing area we had set up and she had two more.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And make sure if you have other dogs or small children in the house to keep them a safe distance away, a new mother is very protective of her babies and will be more aggressive than usual toward anything she perceives as a threat.


----------

